
Integer Factorization - subhendra
https://www.slideshare.net/SubhendraBasu3/integer-factorization-a-comprehensive-approach
======
ColinWright
The author is clearly not paying any attention to any responses. To any HN
readers, this is utter nonsense. If you choose to spend time trying to
understand it, please then don't have wasted that time. Write up your
conclusions and put a link to them so that when this gets posted again - as it
will - we can simply point to your work.

The author _continues_ to submit this repeatedly. I've replied in depth in the
past, and the author has been given the same advice over and over again -
factorise a large number that's known to be hard, and people will pay
attention.

Here is one of my previous comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371)

I have no idea who has upvoted this and other submissions. I suspect sock-
puppets.

See the comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14345059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14345059)

Author's posting history:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=subhendra](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=subhendra)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bosons](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bosons)

